# Aquabid?



## Vocaloid (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I've never bought a fish that needed to be shipped before and after recently finding Aquabid I might be interested in purchasing one of the bettas that's in America listed on that site. How does the payment method work? I know that I need a transhipper, but do you have to pay them before the fish is sent or after the fish is sent? Step by step tutorials are always a winner...


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

You win the Auction, contact them for how they want to be paid (Usually PayPal), pay for the fish plus shipping, then they'll ship the fish to you. That's the general Idea of it.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I will be listing some fish next week.....When you win the bid you will make payment via paypal plus the shipping cost before the fish is shipped to you......


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

If the fish you buy is already in the USA you wont need a transshipper, they are used to import the fish from Thailand.

So what happens is when you bid and win or use the buy it now button you will get an email from Aquabid letting you know you won and giving you contact info for the seller. 

You get in contact with the seller and set up your payment, normally you will pay with paypal.

When you make your payment for the fish you should also be paying all the shipping costs at the same time.

After the seller gets the payment they will ship the fish to you, they will also sometimes send you a tracking number so you can see where your fish are.

When you get the fish you should let the seller know that you have received them.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> I will be listing some fish next week.....When you win the bid you will make payment via paypal plus the shipping cost before the fish is shipped to you......


:shock: Now your giving me and Vil fair warning so we can save this week's paychecks LOL

Anyways...

Like everyone else said you bid on the fish you want. When you win you'll receive an email from aquabid with the seller's contact information. Send them an email and then send them the paypal of the cost of the fish plus shipping. The seller will get in contact with you and let you know what day they'll be shipping the fish etc.

It's slightly more complicated if importing fish from overseas.. you buy the fish and pay the seller the cost of the fish plus shipping to the US (usually around $5).. then you choose a transhipper and get in contact with them,let them know your fish is coming to them and arrange shipping from the transshipper to you. Every transshipper is different and has different fees but generally you'll have a box fee, shipping fee, import cost fee, etc.


----------



## Vocaloid (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, I think I get it now. First you bid on the fish and win then you set up the payment methods with the seller. The shipping price will be included in the price of the fish, so I won't have to pay for shipping seperate. After the payment has been receieved by the seller he/she will send the fish to my location. That sounds a lot more simple than the whole transhipper idea. Thank you for the help everyone!


----------

